# Arygos [A] Rat Pack sucht Erwachsene



## Lafalie (13. August 2008)

(Arygos, Allianz) Die Gilde Rat Pack nimmt neue Mitglieder auf.
Wir sind eine kleine, freundliche Gilde mit einem entspannten Umgangston. Wir raiden regelmäßig, sehen das aber nicht verbissen und zwingen niemanden zu etwas.
Die meisten von uns sind eher älteren Semesters (30+ ), da geht RL vor, das Spiel soll in erster Linie Spaß machen.

Trotzdem haben wir einige sehr erfahrene SpielerInnen dabei und möchten vorankommen. Momentan gehen wir zwei- bis dreimal die Woche nach ZA und Gruul (in Kooperation mit anderen Gilden), ab und an nach Kara und täglich in Hero-Inis.
(edit Man darf sich ruhig auch mal dumm anstellen, viel wichtiger ist, dass der Umgangston stimmt.

Weil der Kern des Rat Packs ursprünglich ein Freundeskreis aus Berlin ist, ist die Gilde ziemlich  stabil und alles läuft locker demokratisch ab.

Wir spielen eher PVE, kaum PVP.
Es dürfen sich alle Klassen bewerben, trotzdem freuen wir uns besonders über weitere Tanks und Hexen.
Wenn Du dich bewerben möchtest, dann besuche www.ratpack.freeforums.org
oder flüstere ingame Tiflor, Diskordia, Perdi oder Lafalie an.


----------

